# MAC - Barbie Loves MAC - Feb 2007



## lara (Jan 11, 2007)

Please place all your *Barbie Loves MAC* swatches and product images in this thread, please (this also includes pictures of the doll that you have taken). Please ensure that your images are clear, crisp and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Barbie Loves MAC discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Barbie Loves MAC colour story thread.


----------



## sexypuma (Feb 9, 2007)

Click on pics to enlarge


Attachment 2686 sweetness (left) and happening gal (right)


Attachment 2687 same picture with flash.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

Fashion Pack  l/g & Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder ​ 

Photos of exclusives & displays for this collection on my haul thread  http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=64663&highlight=barbie


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 9, 2007)

and no im not doing swatches or taking any more pics... just wanted people to see the packaging in true pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and pictured is 

shadow: springtime skipper and beautyburst
lips: happening gal l/g and modern ms. l/s and honey b. l/l
cheeks: Fab
pearl sunshine beauty powder and visionaire liquid last.

oh yes and obviously, the t shirt


----------



## temptalia (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 12, 2007)

*mothbrown eyeshadow* -- the only thing i got from barbie. although i'll order the shirt online.

sorry, they're big.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2007)

I put this up under hauls, but maybe it will help to post it in here too


----------



## temptalia (Feb 13, 2007)

Some swatches of the glimmershimmers & comparison swatches for Sweetness & Malibu Barbie l/gs.  As well as product photos of the two beauty powders.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 14, 2007)

e/s Whistle, Mothbrown, Playful

l/s Real Doll, Sweet & Single, Style it up, Rocking Chick

l/g Malibu Barbie, Sweetness

Powder Blush Fab, Don't be shy

Beautypowder Pearl Blossom



Sorry for the bad quality of the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These aren't mine, they were taken by my boyfriend who's in the US right now and bought them for me


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 14, 2007)

and here is rocking chick ls with malibu barbie lg on top! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








:]


----------



## Holly (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are all my swatches, all labeled. No flash at all, and on nw15 skin. HTH





















On lips: Sweet & Single with Sweetness overtop. Cheeks- a light application of Don't be shy, with a bit of Shimpagne overtop


----------



## CaptainMac (Feb 15, 2007)

all without flash

from left to right: Budding Beauty, Sushi Flower, Playful, Living Pink, Fuschia pigment









Okay, this last one, *the colors are not accurate but *you can at least see that there's a definite difference between Playful and Budding Beauty and Sushi Flower, which are all in the top right hand corner.


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 15, 2007)

Swatches:
To me Springtime Skipper looks alot like Sprout so I did some swatches from other shadows I have.





Magic Dust looks like Nylon





Playful looks alot like Girlishous from Liza PmQuad





I had no eyeshadow that even came close to BeautyBurst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did Swatch anyway!





Hope that helps some of you


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Springtime Skipper, Magic Dust, Moth Brown, and Beauty Burst, followed by Pearl Sunshine.
All are swatched on Bare Canvas paint as a base.
Large pictures, so they're clickable thumbnails.


----------



## Colorqueen (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are comparisons with all of my Barbie lipsticks w/ other lipcolors from MAC and a few other companies for reference's sake: ( I realize that I made a mistake and called STYLE IT UP  - STYLIN IT UP- sorry about that- oh well, at least I was close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


THESE TWO ARE DAYLIGHT PHOTOS 













This one was taken with flash









ALL OF THE REST OF THESE PHOTOS WERE TAKEN IN DAYLIGHT


And some of the lipsticks on lips

This one is right and left half divided (imagine a line from nose to chin)




















(the Style It Up has a touch of Vital Spark in center)



















Here are the lipglosses







And lastly are the cremestick liners (some of which were released w/ Barbie)  All are MAC unless otherwise labeled.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 16, 2007)

Clockwise starting top right: Tres Cher, Happenin' Gal, Modern Ms, Gitane, Lovemate

*I found Happenin' Gal/Modern Ms as brick red; Tres Cher & Lovemate are more berry in comparison; Gitane is a sheerer version of Happenin' Gal, which has great shimmer!

No flash




Flash





Clockwise starting at the top: Style It Up, 15 Minutes, Charm Factor, Peachstock

Lower left: 15 Minutes over Peachstock

* 15 Minutes looked to be the closest.

No flash




Flash





Left to Right: Living Pink, Playful, Budding Beauty, Gateaux (at the top of the circle), Whistle

* Playful is softer and doesn't have a sheen like Budding Beauty does.  Same goes for Whistle vs. Gateaux.






* Forgot to swatch Jest but they're veeeeery close, the main difference is in the base.  Don't have Jest so I got SS!

No Flash




Flash


----------



## eco (Feb 16, 2007)

*Photos of Barbie (loves mac)!*






 I have a slideshow and a link to my photobucket so you can all check out the new Barbie up-close-and-personal!

*BARBIE LOVES MAC*



enjoy!


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 16, 2007)

swatches now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here are my plain lips for comparison-





these were all kinda applied like crap, but hey, youll get the idea!


----------



## eco (Feb 16, 2007)

clickable thumbnails:














more photos of the barbie here: http://blog.myspace.com/ecoiieee

Colors in swatches (top to bottom):

** the greens are swatched over lucky green shadestick, the creams are swatched over shimmersand shadestick**

aquavert
juxt
with a twist
springtime skipper
magic dust
nylon
ploof
provence pigment


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry the swatches aren't on skin, as the colour differentiation didn't show up well on the camera.  And Plum Foolery is there because... I swatched the wrong one. =P


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 18, 2007)

My boyfriend is back from the US, so I could take some pics for you by myself and do some swatches:













*swatches on NC15 (or even lighter) skin:*


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 18, 2007)

Some blush swatches on cheeks and l/s & l/g applied on lips:


*Beautypowder Blossom Pearl:*














*Powder Blush Don't be shy:*














*Powder Blush Fab:*














*l/s Real Doll:*














*l/s Rocking Chick:*














*l/s Style it up:*














*l/s Sweet & Single:*
















*l/g Malibu Barbie:*
















*l/g Sweetness:*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 18, 2007)

My second round of haulage: Sorry if the colors got washed out:




Left-Right Don't be Shy Blush, Fashion Pack L/G Style it Up L/S, Toast of the Town, Sweet and Single L/S, Malibu Barbie L/G and Pearl Blossom B/P (top right)




Left to right close up of don't be shy, fashion pack, style it up, and toast of the town :-D


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 19, 2007)

Toast on the Town nailpolish - pictures can't do it justice!  I tried picking up the pinky sheen but in vain.  It's like a taupe but with a reddish undertone in some lights, and the irridescence reminds me of Pink Opal pigment.  Just gorgeous!  It'd be better with a topcoat *rummaging*...





Flash





No flash

Fab (Barbie imprint) vs. Plum Foolery (the other one)










You'll have to look carefully to see the differences in the swatches as my camera didn't pick them out much, but basically Fab has more reddish tones with some sparkle and Plum Foolery looks warmer (almost corally next to Fab) with some shimmer.  On my skin, Plum Foolery looks more muddy, maybe because of the warm tones on a plummy colour.  Fab looks more clear and natural - just fab! (haha)










LEFT: Fab 
RIGHT: Plum Foolery





Plum Royale, Modern Ms





Plum Royale, Modern Ms., Happenin' Gal


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 20, 2007)

Powder Blush comparisons with Don't be shy:






with flash:





without:


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet & Single l/s :


----------



## Frouchties (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't be shy blush :


----------



## Brelki (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay, I'm late to the party, and I'm sorry if this has been posted before, but here is a comparison pic of beauty powders.





Top Row:  Yogamode, Pearl Sunshine
Bottom Row: Shell Pearl, Pearl Blossom


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tooks me forever to take these so plllllease dont hotlink them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Barbie Lipglass*





Fleur de Light, Sweetness, Bountiful, Morning Glory, Heartthrob





Budding, Dejarose, Palatial, Malibu Barbie, Sweetie Cake, Flashmode, Pinking Sheer, Venetian


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Barbie Eyeshadows*





Magic Dust in the middle
Nylon, Retrospeck, Prismique, Gold dusk pressed, Provence pressed, Pollen




Metamorph, Springtime Skipper, Lucky Green
Golden Olive pressed, Sprout





Whistle
Seedy Pearl, Petalescent, Pink Freeze, Sweet Lust





Sushi Flower, Playful, Da Bling
Swish,Pink Venus, Living Pink





Mothbrown
Nighttrain, Silver Ring, Knight Divine


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Beauty Powders/Blushes*





Pearl Sunshine, Porcelain Pink
Shy Angel 





Pearl Blossom
Shy Angel, Shimmersweet, Well Dressed





Fab
Sweet as Cocoa, Frame, Flirt & Tease, Plum Foolery





I dont have many non shimmery blushes so I'm sure theres some closer then these.
Don't Be Shy
Blossom Up/Rose Hip, Sweet William Blushcreme


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Barbie Lipsticks*





Girl About Town, Rocking Chick





Sweetie, Sweet & Single, Creme de la Femme, Upluxe, Floribundi





Hue, Style it Up, Politely Pink, Smile, Fresh Buzz, Romanced 





Zandra, Real Doll, Bombshell, Bunny Pink, Snob, Courtly, Lingerie, Madame B, Lovelorn

Hope these help all you peoples who are still undecided on Barbie


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

style it up l/s on nw15 skin:


----------



## Ascella (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## geeko (Mar 14, 2007)

comparison of don't be shy blush to pink swoon and well dressed. Hths








don't be shy  and sweetness lipglass on me(sorry for the huge pores...this cam sure can capture my flaws very well :shut


----------



## styrch (Mar 25, 2007)

In case someone out there needed depotting inspiration: Magic Dust, Playful, Moth Brown, and Springtime Skipper.


----------



## Risser (Mar 28, 2007)

Beauty powder - Pearl Blossom





Beauty powder - Pearl Sunshine





Blush - Don't be shy





Blush - Fab





Swatches - Pink Swoon, Don't be shy, Budding Beauty, Playful & Pearl Blossom





Swatches - NARS Mata Hari, Artdeco #29, Dame, Pink Swoon & Don't be shy





Swatches - Artdeco #110, Peaceful, Porcelain Pink & Pearl Sunshin





Swatches - Honour, LM #Golden Glow, Artdeco #110 & Peaceful


----------



## carol (Apr 5, 2007)

Some more ...

Barbie beauty powders





Pearl Sunshine vs. Pearl Blossom vs. Shell Pearl





Moth Brown & Springtime Skipper


----------



## toxik (Apr 5, 2007)

barbie haul!





don't be shy blush





L: don't be shy R: smile 





L: pearl blossom bp C: pearl sunshine bp R:shell pearl bp





L: pearl sunshine R: shell pearl





L: pearl sunshine R: shell pearl











i know im way too late, but barbie came out not long ago in singapore


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 6, 2007)

Real doll.

Dry lips... ick.


----------



## carol (Apr 22, 2007)

Some more late images (all clickable thumbnails) ...

Rocking Chick (can also see vs. Isabella Blow)





Rocking Chick vs. Blow -- Blow is slightly more magenta/purplish.







Toast of the Town n/p


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 6, 2008)

I jumped on this bandwagon very late but here are my swatches: Flickr: littleladylove's photos tagged with barbielovesmac


----------



## rchickos (Mar 1, 2008)

Rocking Chick l/s


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 7, 2008)

My Barbie haul from last year.

Don't Be Shy blush
Springtime Skipper and Mothbrown eyeshadow
Fashion Pack lipglass
Style It Up lipstick
Barbie/Mac doll

(clickable thumbnail)




















































































(clickable thumbnail)


----------

